# Tank end Caps in Houston



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm trying to find some 30-36" tank end caps in the greater Houston area for some projects. Anyone know where I can get some or have any laying around? Thanks


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't think they are available in the Houston area.
My son used to have to order them from a place I believe was in Ohio.
He bought a few dozen of them in various sizes and got a price break on "seconds".
He used to weld them together, and they cut out designs to make fire pits.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Trinity Heads in Navasota.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the help, found a supplier in Fort Worth who is giving me a good price break as long as I pick up.


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

There is a place on the south loop, Twinco, that sells large bore pipe caps.


----------



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

Any sucess on the pipe caps. Im iso now.. lol


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Trinity in Navasota will sell and you can pick up .


----------



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

Just called Trinity Heads and they will sell a cap but no surplus at this time.. a new 36" will run bout 250 so cheaper to get one from buc ees already made. any other places to look?


----------

